# 330mm tuna slicer



## Tim Rowland (May 25, 2019)

I have been wanting to tackle a long thin ground slicer for a while now so this is what i ended up with.
It is made from .110" AEB-L at 62rc with cryo treatment. 
Handle is highly figured Nicaraguan cocobolo/green burlatex/African blackwood.


----------



## milkbaby (May 28, 2019)

I dig it, could be very useful!!!


----------



## Interapid101 (May 28, 2019)

Very cool. Beautiful handle. In addition to fish butchery, it looks like it could be useful for home defense.


----------



## Tim Rowland (May 28, 2019)

, It may be able to fit that bill as well......if someone gets past the 80lbs. pitbull and copious amount of lead headed their way.


----------



## osakajoe (May 29, 2019)

Is the blade quite heavy or did you make the handle extra long on purpose?

Seems longer than a typical handle for a slicer that length.


----------



## Tim Rowland (May 29, 2019)

osakajoe said:


> Is the blade quite heavy or did you make the handle extra long on purpose?
> 
> Seems longer than a typical handle for a slicer that length.


They blade is actually quite light and nimble.
I made the handle larger by about 1" in length than I normally would by request.


----------



## osakajoe (May 30, 2019)

I see. I’m used to slicers that long being probably (from what I’m guessing based off the picture now) around a good 5 inches smaller than that. 

Is there a reason for the handle being so long on a light regular sized slicer?


----------



## Tim Rowland (May 30, 2019)

osakajoe said:


> I see. I’m used to slicers that long being probably (from what I’m guessing based off the picture now) around a good 5 inches smaller than that.
> 
> Is there a reason for the handle being so long on a light regular sized slicer?



I think maybe the picture is making it look bigger than it is...also I have smaller hands so that doesn't help with relative size. On a 270mm-330mm slicer I usually use a 6" handle, after measuring this one it is about 8" long x 1" tall x 1.25" wide at the back and tapers about .25" to the front.


----------

